# evil goat overlay



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

was wondering if anybody new where to find these anymore? i cant seem to locate. :cool


----------



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

when i say these i mean the evil goat overlay stickers that went over the pontiac emblems in the front and rear of the car and also the steering wheel.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Front emblem overlay decals decal for Pontiac 04-06 GTO GOAT - $24.99 : House of Grafx, Your One Stop Vinyl Shop


----------



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

thank u sir.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

No problema


----------

